# Massive Sale on All Hardware - 30% Off!



## YeOldeOke (25/7/16)

For 1 week we offer all hardware at 30% off.

Temperature Control Mods
https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/mods/temperature-control-mods/

Mechanical Mods
https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/mods/mechanical-mods/

Tanks, RTA's and RDA's
https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/atomizers/

Batteries
https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/batteries-chargers/

Wire & Japanese Cotton
https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/coils-wire-wicks/

Coil Winding Tools
https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/tools/




Offer valid while stocks last / until midnight Monday 1st August 2016.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (25/7/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> For 1 week we offer all hardware at 30% off.
> 
> Temperature Control Mods
> https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/mods/temperature-control-mods/
> ...


Those are some great prices! Well done guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (25/7/16)

Loving these deals guys definitely picking up some stuff for my self and even some giftables

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/16)

Wow, those prices were to good to resist, I almost feel a little guilty for placing that order

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/16)

Great special @YeOldeOke 
Pico mod for R420
Hmmm...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/7/16)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys. We've had great response so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (26/7/16)

Silver said:


> Great special @YeOldeOke
> Pico mod for R420
> Hmmm...


Yeah I had to get a Pico at that price, in fact it took a lot of constraint not to get two or three.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/7/16)

't seems Picomania has broken out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (27/7/16)

Just got my mail from you! Great service @YeOldeOke , will gladly do buisiness with you again!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (27/7/16)

Courier apparently tried delivering to my Billing address twice ... little derp but atleast they phoned so I gave them the delivery address (Make sure your sending to right addresses please)


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/7/16)

@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn
Can you give me the order # pls? Not sure which order you are talking about?

Or PM me the name?

If it is the order I phoned the customer about this morning the billing and shipping addresses are the same.


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (27/7/16)

@YeOldeOke
No I doubt you spoke to me this morning as my order confirmation clearly shows both addresses and it sounds like the courier is cancelling delivery for the second day in a row. the Courier phoned the recipient listed this morning and had the wrong adress

*Order #1595*


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/7/16)

@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn 

You are right. It was our mistake. Sincere apologies.

Let me try and ascertain what Courier Guy is doing with the parcel. Will phone you asap.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/16)

My order was delivered to my car, I'd just locked up the shop when the courier arrived  (not to worry, this is normal)

Everything was individually bubble wrapped and arrived safely. Thank you YeOldDude

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> My order was delivered to my car, I'd just locked up the shop when the courier arrived  (not to worry, this is normal)
> 
> Everything was individually bubble wrapped and arrived safely. Thank you YeOldDude


Oh yeah! Mine was also wrapped up really well, this is something all vendors should take note of!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (28/7/16)

My stuff came so needless to say this morning my Limitless is feeling very happy to be paired with a new mod. Must say yes they do take great care to make sure your package is safe ... mine was sealed in the original packaging and even with that having protection inside, the box was still bubble wrapped and greeat care was taken to make sure it arrived safely

Thanx for all the help @YeOldeOke and don't stress about the courier thing too much if the specials look like yours then I don't care about doing some checkups on my deliveries xD Much love thanx for the great deal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/7/16)

@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Glad it got sorted. We do feel bad about the slipup. Not the standard we want to keep. We've mailed a coupon code to the email address, check the spam folder if not in the inbox.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/7/16)

The Smok TFV4 - still my favourite tank. Easy build, easy fill, great performance.

Comes with coils, RBA head, spare glass, basically everything you need to keep it chugging along. No glitz, no hype, just good old-fashioned quality.

Only R483.00 while stocks last.

https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/atomizers/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/7/16)

*iCloudCig Moradin Rebuildable Tank Atomizer*
The Moradin RTA from iCloudcig features a ceramic coil chamber and cup for pureness of flavour and reduced spit-back. The unobstructed 2 post Velocity-style deck offers an easy build.


Available in 3ml and 5ml tank capacity.

Only R385.00 while stocks last.

https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/atomizers/


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

Lol @YeOldeOke 
I like the E-Cig spotlight

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

